# شبكة معالجة الصرف بنظام mbr



## eng.a.nabiel (13 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم 
طلب مساعدة بخصوص تفاصيل ورسومات شبكة صغيرة لمعالجة مياه الصرف بطريقة الالياف الحيوية mbr
الشبكة بحدود 1000 متر3/لليوم

بالمرفق ملف بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------

